# Rookie from MI



## sweatyspartan (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'm a relatively new to all of this.  I've made smoked kielbasa every year I can remember (family tradition) in a upright barrel attached to a 3' flue where it is heated and smoked with a small fire.  Very tedious, but very rewarding!

Other than that I've done some fish, turkey and ribs but never mastered anything.

I'm going to be building a new smoker and grill so I'm sure I'll find that info here!

Thanks


----------



## ck311 (Jul 15, 2008)

welcome to SMF there is a ton of info and vets on here. Probably the best online community I have ever come across.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 15, 2008)

The Michigan contingency grows! Welcome from Livonia!


----------



## richtee (Jul 15, 2008)

Howdee from Lake Orion! Lots of custom build articles here, and mods for commercial pits too! Do some perusing, it's sure to help ya tons!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome from Kazoo!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome from here in the thumb.  Another good week and we can over take the SMF. lol  This will be one of the best sites you will find.  It seems I have not been to the others forums I used to hang out.  Lots of great info and different ideas.  They have 5 day ecourse on here on smokeing its highly recommended.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 15, 2008)

And a big howdy from Hell!


----------



## jts70 (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard from Mayville


----------



## keith54 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. By now you must know this is the best forum on the planet. Welcome again from just south of the border and a michigan want-a- be. lol


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the world of smoke...You'll find anything you want here...and maybe some things you don't want..LOL...Man I feel like an outsider with all you Michigan boys here. lol


----------



## phodog (Jul 15, 2008)

welcome aboard from Bridgeport. (Saginaw )


----------



## fireguy (Jul 15, 2008)

welcome!!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Be sure to post pics as you build that smoker. We would love to share in the process.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome and look forward to some pics.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome from Plymouth.


----------



## kookie (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard........................


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome,
Soon we are gonna have to limit you MI peeps!! I think we have reached our quota no?? Ya get the cup and become social?? Of course Im kidding!!
I am actually jealous cuz we do not have any where close to that contingency in So Cal!! Not to many peeps to play with!!
Happy Smokes!!
BBQG


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF from Northern Indiana...............

This is a great place to learn about the art of smoking.  I look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 16, 2008)

Howdy, Good to have a fellow Mi person here. I was just in saginaw aweek ago.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 16, 2008)

BBQG (k) --  I am recruiting for you all. My uncle in Pomona liked my Que over the 4th weekend so I told him to get on here and get going with a pork butt. (He has a BGE, too.)


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome Spartan.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahhhh! The home of Freeway Fritz!


----------



## 91mustang (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome from Browntown,Mi


----------



## phreak (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome...grew up in Bad Axe, then I got smart and moved south


----------



## sweatyspartan (Jul 16, 2008)

dang....michiganders everywhere!

I'll try to take a couple pictures of the last smoker I built and get some input on some modifications.

This site has already hindered productivity at work!

One question - the posts I'm bringing up are always showing the newest post at the top instead of at the bottom like most sites I've read.  Any way to change that or is it just something I need to accept and move on?

Thanks to everyone


----------



## richtee (Jul 16, 2008)

Check your "user CP" <control panel> menu at the top menubar, Sir!


----------



## erain (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome to smf!!! cant wait til you get your smoker built and share some smokes!!! lotsa info to be had here!!!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome spartan.  kick off your boots and stay a while.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Spartan!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF family. Its a great place full of smokin smart people. Enjoy it and may all you smokes be thin and blue.


----------



## prov1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome from Hesperia....you will find any information you could possibly need from this group, very helpful bunch of people.


----------



## ryaninmichigan (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome from Davison. There are enough of us from mid Michigan we could have a smoke off...


----------

